# Guitar Hero World Tour and Rock Band 2



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's amazing how things work out. I was avoiding the entire Guitar Hero and Rock band game series because as a former band musician myself (drummer and guitar), I thought the whole idea of using buttons on a guitar to simulate the experience was really lame. 

Then one day just for kicks, I downloaded the demo of Guitar Hero Aerosmith to my PS3. That pretty much changed everything. Besides the fact you are not playing a real guitar, the game really is a lot of fun. I guess I cought the fever.

What I really wanted to try were the drums. I rushed out on Sunday and picked up the Rock Band 2 pak complete with guitar, mic and drums. A drummer friend of mine said that in expert mode, it's almost exactly like playing the real song. He was right! I felt like I was back in my band again. All of the drum strokes are there for many of the songs. So much fun!

Now I can't wait until this Sunday when Guitar Hero World tour comes out. My Rock Band 2 instruments should work so all I need is the game. 

So, call me officially converted to game based instrument playing. I must admit it's really fun especially when cranked up on a home theater system. 

Oh and by the way, more valuable then anything for me is the family time spent together playing this game. Last Sunday we spent several hours playing Rock Band 2 and just having a blast. It's something we all enjoyed. Great fun indeed!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The great thing about these games is the fact that they encourage would-be musicians and former musicians alike. My grandkids love Guitar Hero on the PS2, and my younger son is thoroughly enjoying Rock Band drumming. He had purchased a set of conventional drums and was using them in part as a means of working out. He received a complaint from a neighbor for drumming late at night, and was about to return his drums but then he picked up Rock Band II. Like you, he's having a blast!


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't wait for Rock Band 2 disc with new songs. Have downloaded plenty on my PS3, which my neighbor's children with Wi are jealous they can't do. I have not musical talent and my fiance and I love playing together, with the neighbors or neighborhood kids. I have also played with my brother and nephews online from California. 

I am hooked....


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

We're hooked too. I can't wait to try out RB2.


----------



## eco (Oct 25, 2008)

I play guitar hero, but haven't played rock band yet. I'm thinking about buying rock band 2.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I got the call yesterday and my pre-order will be ready at midnight. Another thing this game does is opens the doors to the "old music" to a new generation. Out of all of the songs available, my favorite one to listen to is Boston's Peace of Mind which I downloaded in a group of three songs for $7.00.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

MikeW said:


> I got the call yesterday and my pre-order will be ready at midnight. Another thing this game does is opens the doors to the "old music" to a new generation. Out of all of the songs available, my favorite one to listen to is Boston's Peace of Mind which I downloaded in a group of three songs for $7.00.


I did the same thing. On Rock Band 2 I downloaded a bunch of Boston songs for $10. I remember playing these songs on the drums back in the late 70's. They are so much fun to play. "Smokin" is especially difficult in expert mode.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

I was in the zone last night. Played the drums for over an hour in Expert mode, and was averaging 4 stars. I really need a double kick...


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I was at Wal-Mart at midnight picking up the GH WT "for my son." I stayed up until 3am playing the new songs.  

I did not pick up the drums yet. I have two guitars already, but I don't think I'm ready for drums.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Got Rock Band 2 on Saturday at Target. Good new songs, graphics seem better than original. Only confusing / disappointing thing is we had to start a new band. Thought you could continue on with orginal, with new songs to choose from.....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I purchased Guitar Hero World Tour on Sunday and used the Rock Band 2 instruments to play the game. All seems to work fine though there are a couple of features missing since I'm not using the Guitar Hero instruments. No biggy. All of the basic functions work.

I'm not sure which game I would consider "better". They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I'm sort of leaning toward Rock Band 2. It seems to have a better feel during game play. It's kind of nice having an expanded music catalog with Guitar Hero however.

I really want to get the cymbals for the Rock Band drum set when they are released. The cymbals on the Guitar Hero set are really lame.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The new World tour has a new and improved guitar, and comes with a mic and drum set if you buy the whole set.

The guitar is much nicer than my other GH guitars.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason Nipp said:


> The new World tour has a new and improved guitar, and comes with a mic and drum set if you buy the whole set.
> 
> The guitar is much nicer than my other GH guitars.


My son purchased the Guitar Hero set for his X-Box and I played around with it a bit. The guitar is definitely cool and the drum set works well although the cymbols are way too close to the drums. It's easy to get the sticks tangled up when playing. Also, I'm not sure I like the pie shaped cymbals.


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris if you have the money I hear that these Drums are really good. 
http://www.drumrocker.com

Take a look and tell me what you think...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> Chris if you have the money I hear that these Drums are really good.
> http://www.drumrocker.com
> 
> Take a look and tell me what you think...


I saw that and almost went for it but there is one major thing missing (at least for me). It doesn't have a functioning high hat. There should be two pedals. One for bass drum and one for high hat. If I was going to spend that much money, I would spring for a more realistic electronic drum set.

After almost a week playing both games (Rock Band 2 and Guitar Hero World Tour), I've decided that they are both good games but I have to give Rock Band the nod for game play and song selection. There are plenty of great songs that come with Rock Band 2. I even picked up Rock Band 1 and transferred the music to Rock Band 2 so now, along with songs that I downloaded, I have tons of stuff to play.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris,

How do you you transfer. I Googled, but not much in the way of instructions, and nothing in the book that came with the game that I can recall. Are you using a PS3?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dshu82 said:


> Chris,
> 
> How do you you transfer. I Googled, but not much in the way of instructions, and nothing in the book that came with the game that I can recall. Are you using a PS3?


Purchase an export key from the Playstation Store. It's located in the area where you buy Rock Band addons. Cost is $5.

Once your done and downloaded/installed that go into the Options Menu of Rock Band and click Export.

Wait around 5-8 minutes, and you're done.

Open Rock Band 2 and the songs should be there.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another note of interest was made public today.
In a press release issued today,"Rock Band" developer Harmonix,MTV Games and The Beatles' Apple Corps Ltd. announced an exclusive partnership that will yield a video game featuring The Beatles' entire catalog.  
No specific release date has been announced for the new game at this time,but it is expected to be in stores sometime late next year.I would venture to guess just in time for the Holiday '09 shopping season.

http://www.livedaily.com/news/15145.html


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I actually saw these at the Best Buy, and never thought until I saw it how fun it might be for the family. Since I have some younger children in the mix, can you describe the "wiring" of the instruments? What I don't want is too much tangling with the little kids. 

My setup is PS3 with the standard 4 USB ports. Are the instruments wired USB? How long are the cables on the instruments if so? My PS3 is in a media closet next to the theater. Are the cables long enough to have the instruments more "in front" of the TV? 

Thanks


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Guitar is wireless, has a little receiver that plugs into USB. I would say the drums and microphone have a good 10' on the cord.

If you keep the drummer to one side and the singer to the other, we have not run into any issues with the neighborhood kids. Roll them up and put them away when we are done.


Edit: and thanks Chris, got the export to work, and found some great new tunes in the Playstation strore.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm glad you all enjoy the games, but I'd much rather plug my Les Paul into my Marshall, slap a live Cream CD into the player, and wail away.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. Does the wireless need to be line of sight? i.e. do I have to have the media closet door open?



dshu82 said:


> Guitar is wireless, has a little receiver that plugs into USB. I would say the drums and microphone have a good 10' on the cord.
> 
> If you keep the drummer to one side and the singer to the other, we have not run into any issues with the neighborhood kids. Roll them up and put them away when we are done.
> 
> Edit: and thanks Chris, got the export to work, and found some great new tunes in the Playstation strore.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Rock Band 2 and Guitar Hero World Tour sets are all wireless except for the Microphones.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mystic7 said:


> I'm glad you all enjoy the games, but I'd much rather plug my Les Paul into my Marshall, slap a live Cream CD into the player, and wail away.


I was thinking the same thing but actually the game (in expert modes) shows you how to play the songs (at least on the drum side). Most of the songs are mapped very close to how the song is actually played which is kind of cool. After playing some of the Boston songs I realized how much I was missing when I played them back in the 70's.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Do they need LOS to the PS3?



Chris Blount said:


> The Rock Band 2 and Guitar Hero World Tour sets are all wireless except for the Microphones.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Canis Lupus said:


> Thanks Chris. Do they need LOS to the PS3?


Each device (Drums and guitar) have a USB dongle. Each dongle is a USB hub with two extra port so you can plug in other devices. Basically, you only need one USB port to run everything. No line of sit necessary so you can keep you media door closed.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Each device (Drums and guitar) have a USB dongle. Each dongle is a USB hub with two extra port so you can plug in other devices. Basically, you only need one USB port to run everything. No line of sit necessary so you can keep you media door closed.


Chris, I bought the World Tour set for my wife's B-Day gift yesterday. Is the Drumset, Mic, and Guitar from the WT set fully compatible with Rock Band? Will we lose any features at all?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason Nipp said:


> Chris, I bought the World Tour set for my wife's B-Day gift yesterday. Is the Drumset, Mic, and Guitar from the WT set fully compatible with Rock Band? Will we lose any features at all?


Rock Band 2? If you are using an X-Box, yes. If PS3, not at present. A patch needs to be done to fix the problem.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have Guitar Hero 2 for PC and I love it. Haven't played it in a while.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The export function would be cool for GH. I'd love to combine all the songs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. Just got a call from the wife.. Talking about GH World Tour or RB for the WII. We already have GH for the Wii. On the compatibility.. Are the two compatible for the Wii? 

Any suggestion which way to go for Wii Users?


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

I, too, have the Wii and I'd like to update from GH to one of these newer releases(where the entire family can play together).


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, since we're talking about GH. I went online and bought a couple of GH guitars for the Wii. They came in yesterday and I went out and rented the Aerosmith game. Is there any way to set it up in a "Super Easy" so you just have to hit the notes on the guitar instead of the notes and the strum bar? I'm having a blast, but my soon to be 5 and 3 year olds aren't doing so well hitting the notes and strum bar at the same time.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There are cheats you can turn on from the in-game menu (at least on the PS3). Still, I bet the 5 year old will pick it up faster than you imagine.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have been ABSORBED with GH WT. 

Too bad I could not get through that Tool set on expert just now.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

We bought a Wii for Christmas and also bought Guitar Hero World Tour and I can't wait for Christmas to open it up and toy with it. I'm going to set it up in our theater room too, so I suspect it will be a huge hit with the Smiddelettes and too Mrs. Smiddy.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

smiddy said:


> We bought a Wii for Christmas and also bought Guitar Hero World Tour and I can't wait for Christmas to open it up and toy with it. I'm going to set it up in our theater room too, so I suspect it will be a huge hit with the Smiddelettes and too Mrs. Smiddy.


It really is a lot of fun and everyone can play. My wife was never a big video game person but she loves GH and RB. I even purchased her own guitar to join in whenever she feels like it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Any thoughts on drum sticks and pads. Some one mentioned these things are a must.. Any recommendations?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Any thoughts on drum sticks and pads. Some one mentioned these things are a must.. Any recommendations?


I was thinking the set we got came with them. It is wrapped now so I can't go check.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It does. Mine is wrapped too.. However, I heard that the sticks are rather cheap and pounding on the drums without the pads can be rather annoying.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah, I see...I'll have to test that when we open it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Ah, I see...I'll have to test that when we open it.


Same here....on the Wii.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well that makes three... So perhaps we can have a battle of the bands. I have a GH Wii Guitar. Am I able to use it with GH Wii World tour. I was hoping to deal with this issue before Christmas though.. 

Any thoughts from the folks that already have GHWT or RockBand


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well that makes three... So perhaps we can have a battle of the bands. I have a GH Wii Guitar. Am I able to use it with GH Wii World tour. I was hoping to deal with this issue before Christmas though..
> 
> Any thoughts from the folks that already have GHWT or RockBand


GHWT is a must. I had bought it for my wifes B-Day gift. The drums are cool.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well that makes three... So perhaps we can have a battle of the bands. I have a GH Wii Guitar. Am I able to use it with GH Wii World tour. I was hoping to deal with this issue before Christmas though..
> 
> Any thoughts from the folks that already have GHWT or RockBand


I like the idea, I'm waiting to see how the 15 month old does singing.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

The drums can be loud without the silencer pads, but it's not too bad. Also, it's _supposed _to be loud, it's Rock. I haven't worn out the sticks yet, and play it several times a week (ROck Band 1 equipment). The guitar, however, barely works for the star power feature. Also, the red pad (snare) is a bit worn, I really have to hit it to register.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Drum sticks for Rock Band appear to be regular drum sticks.

I bought some stick on, rubber pads for the drums and like Prof, Red is worn now. However, the do a good job of deadening the sound a bit, as very loud plastic sound without them.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Rock Band, I played 1 with some friends and I have 2 now. I am up to playing Guitar on Hard, but the drums baffle me.. I can't even get the timing down to play them on Medium, plus halfway through songs my foot gets tired lol.. I am sure with some practice I will get better but I am still focused on mastering the guitar first 

What I really love in RB2 is that they added the 'no fail' option, so I can let my kids play with me every once in a while, they have no idea what they are doing.. But we never fail and they have a blast playing.

I hook up on Xbox Live every once in a while and play, but I'm immediately reminded that I still suck apparently lol.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mmccaugh said:


> I love Rock Band, I played 1 with some friends and I have 2 now. I am up to playing Guitar on Hard, but the drums baffle me.. I can't even get the timing down to play them on Medium, plus halfway through songs my foot gets tired lol.. I am sure with some practice I will get better but I am still focused on mastering the guitar first
> 
> What I really love in RB2 is that they added the 'no fail' option, so I can let my kids play with me every once in a while, they have no idea what they are doing.. But we never fail and they have a blast playing.
> 
> I hook up on Xbox Live every once in a while and play, but I'm immediately reminded that I still suck apparently lol.


LOL! No kidding. Every once in a while I go online to play and when I host, some smart aleck 14 year old decides he doesn't like the song and cancels. Really irritating.

Agree. I love the no-fail option.

I just received the triple cymbal set for the Rock Band 2 drums. They work pretty well but tend to add some difficulty to the game. In freestyle mode you feel like you are playing a real drum set.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, on the topic of guitar hero...

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=232


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard a lot of people say it's like playing real drums, good to hear that from someone that has actually played drums though.

How durable are the cymbal add on's? I imagine if they can take playing on expert they will last through anything I can throw at them!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mmccaugh said:


> I have heard a lot of people say it's like playing real drums, good to hear that from someone that has actually played drums though.
> 
> How durable are the cymbal add on's? I imagine if they can take playing on expert they will last through anything I can throw at them!


I haven't had them for long but they seem to pretty durable (for a toy). I also have rubber tips on my drum sticks to help cut down on the wear and tear.

The only thing missing from these drum sets is a high hat peddle. That addition alone would complete the experience.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well looks like RB2 for the Wii is coming out today and tomorrow and looks like it is compatible with GHIII Guitars which means... Should I go with RB2 if I can locate one or Stay with GHWT. From what I read it appears that GHWT is more challanging, but RB2 has a mode that lets your kids play along even if they really can't. It is more party friendly. With a 8 year old boy, that does have some appeal. 

THoughts?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I did some digging last night in the reviews and previews and dropped by and picked up RB2 for the Wii at Best Buy. I think I am going to stick with RB2 for the following reasons.

Ability to no Fail which I see as very useful when playing with my Son.
Seemed to be a bit more geared to party play vs more difficult type of play that GH has. 
RB2 is compatible with GH Guitars (I have one). 

Both look like great sets but in the end I think RB2 fits the type of play at our house the best. 

Either way... Rock On!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I did some digging last night in the reviews and previews and dropped by and picked up RB2 for the Wii at Best Buy. I think I am going to stick with RB2 for the following reasons.
> 
> Ability to no Fail which I see as very useful when playing with my Son.
> Seemed to be a bit more geared to party play vs more difficult type of play that GH has.
> ...


You've done a fine downselect in your trade study. Thanks for sharing you're process. Now, I can't wait for Santa to come so I can play GHWT on the Wii.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy crap, I like GHWT so much that I almost with that I didn't try it. :lol:

I too tried to stay away from this fake instrument crap, but man it's pretty cool. 

We love it.

Ok, I'm going to go play now


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My take so far (after being in the audience for 10 days with a 10 and 15 year old at the helm most of the time).....the guitar is fine...the drums have to go.

The drum "rat a tat tat" begins to make your skin crawl after a while.....

Heaven help someone that then decides they are at the American Idol auditions... :eek2::lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Zepes said:


> Holy crap, I like GHWT so much that I almost with that I didn't try it. :lol:
> 
> I too tried to stay away from this fake instrument crap, but man it's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


You've got the fever!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

And know he'll have to buy every GH release from this point forward..... Its addicting.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, since Christmas we played it once...and I did horrible. So I never started the game again. Instead my son has finished a Star Wars game, and Mario Kart arrives tomorrow. I will have to read the instructions and try again. I'm sure it is a lot of fun, but I couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You will love Mario Kart.. Totally cool and amazing online experience in my opinion.


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

My Dad taught the main guy who Plays on Gtr Hero Steve Ouimette and he
is a AMAZING guitar player.

I tried to play the drums but being a working musician i pretty much
destroyed the drumset :ringo:


----------

